# 6 gal nano cube



## Falcon789 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just started a 6 gallon nano cube. Any suggestions of necessities that I will need so that I am successful with my nano cube? Protein skimmer? Should I keep the bio balls that came with the tank? any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*I would suggest you use a deep sand bed, at least 4 inches, About 2# of liverock per gallon of water, a couple of small powerheads to maintain good circulation, and very little livestock, maybe a couple of very small fish that stay that way, and a couple of small inverts. Do regular, small and frequent water changes. These smaller tanks make a cute display, but seriously limit your stocking rate, if they are to maintain a trouble free situation. Good luck *


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

In a 6 gal, you have to consider the space your live rock and sand is taking up, because you aren't going to have 6 gallons of water when all that is in. Also with a nano cube, because of the back area where the filtration is, that also takes away swimming room. I would estimate after you have all your live rock and sand, etc. you will have between 4 and 5 gallons of water, and even less swim room because of the back area. I wouldn't put any fish if I were you and just do an invert/coral tank. I know you are thinking awww.... but in a tank that small, if you have a good selection of inverts(crabs, hermit crabs, sea stars) and corals, you've got a nice small nano. I would also get a lighting upgrade just so you could keep more corals, because the stock limits you to mushrooms, zoanthids, and the like (not that there aren't some very cool zoas and mushrooms.) 
Hope I helped
Kaiden


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Well this will be an exercise in doing consistent water changes. The smallest reef I've ever kept is a 12g nanocube and I did weekly 25% water changes on that one. I'd recommend doing 1 gallon water changes twice a week or 1/2 gallon ones 3 times a week. No protein skimmer; no room for that plus you'll be doing plenty of water changes to more than make up for not having one. What kind of filter are you using, or are you just using a power head (s)? As for stocking, things like mushrooms, zooanthids, encrusting star polyps, maybe some xenia. If you decide to do some fish, there are many species of "nano gobies" that stay under an inch full grow; you could put a couple of them in a 6g tank. Or you could get a pistol shrimp/goby pair; they are fascinating to watch and there are several small and very attractive goby species that would do well in a small system. Keep us posted!


----------

